# Converting Smoker to Electric



## signalguys (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello, I have a ProQ Excel 20 Smoker.

Someone suggested that I convert it from charcoal to electric to have better control over temp.

Can anyone suggest where to get parts to do this?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2012)

Chris evening and welcome to the forum.....  Since you are new here, please swing by "Roll Call"  and properly introduce yourself.....  There is also a free 5 day e-course that will answer a lot of your questions about smoking.... using charcoal to run a smoker using the minion method and more really informative stuff..... 

It sounds like a little time will solve your temp swing problems, given the chance....  every smoker has it "quirks" that take time to learn..  If you want an electric controller for briquettes, http://www.thebbqguru.com/   ....  I haven't used one but the literature is impressive.....   

In the search bar at the top of the page, search BBQ Guru and see what comes up....  Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is some info that may be of use. The WSM and Meco is similar to your Excel 20...JJ

Here's what other have done... http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/conversions.html

The Parts... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA

Here is Brinkman's conversion kit but this will require some method of adjusting the temp. A electric Router Speed Controller... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000AUSHQ/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## bordercollie (Jul 19, 2012)

I had good luck using the replacement element and adjustable thermostat  for an electric "Old Smokey" on my Bradley. I think it was through a third party on Amazon and was around $66 for both pieces.  The parts came with a metal plate for holding a wood chunk that rests on the element. Search for "old smokey replacement element". Not sure of the longivity but it worked great as far as temperature control. Then I upgraded to a Smokin-it smoker. judy


----------

